# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - HOT : Samsung GT-I9082 / SKY IM-T100K Repair Dead Boot " FULL SUPPORT "[+]

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [07 JUNE 2013]  Description :   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  Release Notes and Files:   *Samsung_GT_I9082.dll* *Repair Dead Boot**SKY_IM-T100K_0x00000000.bin* *Repair Dead Boot* Repairing GT-I9082   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_GT_I9082.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## semsem20095

> ORT - JTAG UPDATE [07 JUNE 2013]  Description :   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  Release Notes and Files:   *Samsung_GT_I9082.dll* *Repair Dead Boot**SKY_IM-T100K_0x00000000.bin* *Repair Dead Boot* Repairing GT-I9082   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_GT_I9082.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

 thankessssssssssssssssssss

----------

